# Today's Immune System



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

My theory: Children today are having their immune systems weakened due to hygiene overkill. Kids aren't aloud to eat dirt anymore(lol) and seem to have more frequent health issues. Back in the day, when you got sick, aside from a cold, it was a serious issue(you could die). With the evolution of vaccines, preventative medicine and lifestyle changes, recovery and overall health is better today...But not without side effects. The children of yesteryear self-vaccinated themselves from all kinds of germs by being....Kids! Today, they are taught that a killer lurks in the bushes and they had better "sanitize" for thinking of it.
Is my theory plausible, or can it easily be debunked?


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

JoKing said:


> My theory: Children today are having their immune systems weakened due to hygiene overkill. Kids aren't aloud to eat dirt anymore(lol) and seem to have more frequent health issues. Back in the day, when you got sick, aside from a cold, it was a serious issue(you could die). With the evolution of vaccines, preventative medicine and lifestyle changes, recovery and overall health is better today...But not without side effects. The children of yesteryear self-vaccinated themselves from all kinds of germs by being....Kids! Today, they are taught that a killer lurks in the bushes and they had better "sanitize" for thinking of it.
> Is my theory plausible, or can it easily be debunked?


There is a whole bunch they're not telling us. I just read a article last week, sorry can't remember where to post a link" that in the umblicle cord of newborns they found over 200 pesticide and chemical residues that did not belong in the body. How's that for a proper start on the new life.

*Top 12 Foods You Should Eat Organically *(From lowest to highest amount of pesticides)
1. Apples: They contain 42 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 42 pesticide residues, there are 7 known carcinogens, 19 suspected hormone disruptors, 10 neurotoxins, 6 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 17 honeybee toxins.

2. Cherries: They contain 42 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 42 pesticide residues, 7 known or probable carcinogens, 22 suspected hormone disruptors, 7 neurotoxins, 8 development or reproductive toxins, and 18 honeybee toxins.

3. Green Beans: They contain 44 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 44 pesticide residues, there are 8 known carcinogens, 22 suspected hormone disruptors, 11 neurotoxins, 8 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 18 honeybee toxins.

4. Collard Greens: They contain 46 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 46 pesticide residues, there are 9 known carcinogens, 25 suspected hormone disruptors, 10 neurotoxins, 8 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 25 honeybee toxins.

5. Spinach: It contains 48 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 48 pesticide residues, there are 8 known carcinogens, 25 suspected hormone disruptors, 8 neurotoxins, 6 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 23 honeybee toxins.

6. Sweet Bell Peppers: They contain 49 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 49 pesticide residues, there are 11 known carcinogens, 26 suspected hormone disruptors, 13 neurotoxins, 10 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 19 honeybee toxins.

7. Lettuce: It contains 51 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 51 pesticide residues, there are 12 known carcinogens, 29 suspected hormone disruptors, 9 neurotoxins, 10 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 21 honeybee toxins.

8. Blueberries: They contain 52 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 52 pesticide residues, there are 8 known carcinogens, 24 suspected hormone disruptors, 14 neurotoxins, 7 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 21 honeybee toxins.

9. Strawberries: They contain 54 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 54 pesticide residues, there are 9 known carcinogens, 24 suspected hormone disruptors,11 neurotoxins, 12 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 19 honeybee toxins.

10. Kale: It contains 55 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 55 pesticide residues, there are 9 known carcinogens, 27 suspected hormone disruptors, 10 neurotoxins, 10 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 23 honeybee toxins.

11. Peaches: They contain 62 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 62 pesticide residues, there are 10 known carcinogens, 29 suspected hormone disruptors, 12 neurotoxins, 11 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 25 honeybee toxins.

12. Celery: It contains the most at 64 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 64 pesticide residues, there are 13 known carcinogens, 31 suspected hormone disruptors, 12 neurotoxins, 14 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 20 honeybee toxins.

Honourable Mentions 
- Broccoli: It contains 33 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program.
- Cucumbers: They contain 35 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program.
- Grapes: They contain 34 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program.
- Potatoes: They contain 37 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program.
- Tomatoes: They contain 35 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program.

5 Foods that Contain the Lowest Pesticide Residues
Bananas: They contain 12 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 12 pesticide residues, there are 4 known carcinogens, 7 suspected hormone disruptors, 2 neurotoxins, 5 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 2 honeybee toxins.

Grapefruit: It contains 11 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 11 pesticide residues, there are 4 known carcinogens, 4 suspected hormone disruptors, 4 neurotoxins, 4 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 2 honeybee toxins.

Almonds: They contain 9 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 9 pesticide residues, there are 1 known carcinogens, 4 suspected hormone disruptors, 3 neurotoxins, 0 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 4 honeybee toxins.

Asparagus: It contains 9 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 9 pesticide residues, there are 1 known carcinogens, 7 suspected hormone disruptors, 4 neurotoxins, 3 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 5 honeybee toxins.

Onion: It contains 1 known pesticide residues found by the USDA Pesticide Data Program. Out of the 9 pesticide residues, there are 0 known carcinogens, 0 suspected hormone disruptors, 0 neurotoxins, 0 developmental or reproductive toxins, and 0 honeybee toxins.

When buying produce always consider buying organic. Better yet, to ensure freshness, buy local as much as you can. When you can buy both local and organic, you can guarantee that the product is both free of pesticides, and full of nutrients. Further to this, you will also avoid any potential foods that may have been genetically modified. To check out pesticide residues on other sources of food, you may visit: http://www.whatsonmyfood.org/index.jsp. By substituting the top 12 pesticide laden foods with organic, you can eliminate up to 80% of pesticides from your diet.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

JoKing said:


> My theory: Children today are having their immune systems weakened due to hygiene overkill. Kids aren't aloud to eat dirt anymore(lol) and seem to have more frequent health issues. Back in the day, when you got sick, aside from a cold, it was a serious issue(you could die). With the evolution of vaccines, preventative medicine and lifestyle changes, recovery and overall health is better today...But not without side effects. The children of yesteryear self-vaccinated themselves from all kinds of germs by being....Kids! Today, they are taught that a killer lurks in the bushes and they had better "sanitize" for thinking of it.
> Is my theory plausible, or can it easily be debunked?


I don't know if there is science out there to debunk your thoughts, but I personally agree with you. My kids ate dirt, played in dirt and were encouraged to get dirty! It is part of the joy of being a kid! My kids were never as sick as the neighbors kids, that were constantly being scrubbed and sanitized by their mother. My theory is that kids are like plants, they need to have some dirt in order to grow!:flower:


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

To than original poster:

The theory is very plausible and represents currrent scientific mainstream thinking on this issue.
Not challenging the immune system enough can lead to weakness.

Overly hygienic home environments are partially to blame.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

How did the culture change? Governmental good intentions? Could this tie in with how fast medication resistant strains are evolving? What intrigues me is why I can't find any reference.


----------



## goatlady (Nov 7, 2011)

I would think the culture changed when it went from totally rural to upscale metropolitian! Off the farm, away from the "dirt" and all that "country" stuff. Plus better sanitation, better water supplies = more baths = that old religious tenent that cleanliness is next to Godliness, so the cleaner one was the better the "christian." Many, many factors combined to bring about the cultural changes and there will be no ONE that was the pivotal point, it just happened over a few generations, and now nobody questions it (except some folks like us!) JMO

OOP forgot the discovery of bacteria! Soap and water kill those bugs so everybody washes everything all the time to try to prevent disease/illnesses.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

JoKing said:


> My theory: Children today are having their immune systems weakened due to hygiene overkill. Kids aren't aloud to eat dirt anymore(lol) and seem to have more frequent health issues. Back in the day, when you got sick, aside from a cold, it was a serious issue(you could die). With the evolution of vaccines, preventative medicine and lifestyle changes, recovery and overall health is better today...But not without side effects. The children of yesteryear self-vaccinated themselves from all kinds of germs by being....Kids! Today, they are taught that a killer lurks in the bushes and they had better "sanitize" for thinking of it.
> Is my theory plausible, or can it easily be debunked?


Less sunshine, less fresh air,bad food, more chemicals. That's my theory.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

How about this?
Is sugar toxic?

I'm not sure about this conclusion, but...

In answer to the OP, its our horrible diet.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

goatlady said:


> OOP forgot the discovery of bacteria!


Yep. Kills 99% of the bacteria you pick up. Problem is; what's happening to that 1% that doesn't get killed? It gets more resilient and harder to kill.

I get pretty "dirt"y at work. There is no place to really clean up when I'm ready for lunch or even just a snack. I ingest a bit of dirt almost everyday. Even just working around here I don't run in the house to wash off before I grab a bite to eat right out of the garden. Do I get sick occasionally? Sure. But I think my immune system is stronger than someone who is constantly trying sterilize themselves by washing "bugs" off their body every 10 minutes.


----------



## Arralanadr1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I agree that our immune systems are getting weaker by the generation. Yes, there ARE some scarey germs out there. Why? Because doctors over-prescribe anti-biotics, the government insists that we have to be immunized against everything (granted some things are very dangerous to get and vaccinations are a good thing in those instances), and we tend to be a little overzealous with the sanitizing. UncleJoe is correct, by not killing the 1% of bacteria and prescribing anti-biotics for sicknesses that don't need them, we are creating resistant strains. I work in a hospital and you won't believe how many cases of MRSA, and other resistant viruses and bacteria I have to deal with on a daily basis. 

I thought my kids would be sick all the time once they started school, and especially after I started working at the hospital. I don't do anything special to keep them from being sick. I also don't medicate them (or myself) for every sniffle or sneeze. I don't feel the need to sanitize my entire house to 'keep them safe'. I WANT my children to have strong immune systems and the only way they'll get that is if they're exposed to germs. I don't think people understand that by waging war on dirt and germs, they're actually doing more harm than good. Heck, even I practice the 5 second rule in my kitchen


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm absolutely convinced vaccinations by themselves cause issues, but even more importantly, they never allow the immune system to properly develop and "mature".


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Too many get antibiotics for a common cold.....NOT needed. We need to stop using the 99.9% cuz we are making things ajax cant get off. 
I work in a very "germy" place LOL Hep a, b, & c, HIV, aids, TB, and God knows what else I and a couple others dont "clean" our hands every chance we get...we also dont get sick 1/4 what the girls who do hand sanitize when they think about going into a pod....

I know my Grandpa told me when I was a kid .."God made dirt and dirt dont hurt" I still use it today.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I grew up eating goat turds like they were m&m's! 

I was as healthy a kid as you could get. I dont go ballistic on my kids to wash their hands and such -- I think there is a good balance somewhere in there. 

FYI: I can't vouch for the flavor comparison between goat turds and m&m's but apparently at the time I thought they were yummy!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> I grew up eating goat turds like they were m&m's!


Oh my god!! Do share...The story,that is. How did that come to be? I hope I'm not disrespecting a religion, but that sounds like there has to be a story behind that. I threw some rabbit food in my mouth, and when I chomped down,I didn't hear the crunch. Rabbits shouldn't make their poop the same shape as their food!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

This thread has taken a hilarious turn!!!! :lolsmash:


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh Crap


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

partdeux said:


> Oh Crap


Literally!!!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I grew up with goats. My parents raised them both for milk and meat. As a kid I put stuff in my mouth (as kids do) and the turds were there so they ended up in my mouth. I'm sure my mom tried to keep them away from me but she didn't always succeed. I'm sure I grew out of it by the time I was one or so. Obviously I don't remember the taste or anything. Nope, no pagan ritual or anything behind it. Just the antics of a toddler. What made you think it was a religious thing?


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> I grew up eating goat turds like they were m&m's!
> 
> I was as healthy a kid as you could get. I dont go ballistic on my kids to wash their hands and such -- I think there is a good balance somewhere in there.
> 
> FYI: I can't vouch for the flavor comparison between goat turds and m&m's but apparently at the time I thought they were yummy!


So does that mean your full of s***t (goat poop). Lol


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

TheAnt said:


> What made you think it was a religious thing?


I was being sarcastic. Before I commented, I had a visual of a teenager in a straw hat walking around, tossing goat turds in the air and catching them in his mouth(obtw-your story ruined it). 
As I was commenting, I got a visual of a goat worshiper. Guess I could have shared that, but I babble enough as it is.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

md1911 said:


> So does that mean your full of s***t (goat poop). Lol


Well, I suppose I was at one time. Im sure its cleared my system by now. The question is if I am still benefitting from its boost to my immune system?



JoKing said:


> I was being sarcastic. Before I commented, I had a visual of a teenager in a straw hat walking around, tossing goat turds in the air and catching them in his mouth(obtw-your story ruined it).
> As I was commenting, I got a visual of a goat worshiper. Guess I could have shared that, but I babble enough as it is.


Wow... you took that a bit far. Nope, no goat worshipping here.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I believe in the theory that we are too sanitized today, always have. As was pointed out before, back in the 60’s and such we all went camping, played outside all day, ate bugs, worms, dirt, drank pond water, drank water from any stream we came across and on and on. Ate more from the garden or fresh local fare. Not to say that really nasty pesticides were not on the things we bought as nothing had been banned back then. Heck, I can remember the hand sprayer that grandma used to spray DDT, or whatever white powder , on the tomatoes and all. Processed foods were not all that available, frozen maybe but no readymade dinners. Except for Campbell’s soup maybe.

Can you imagine what would happen if a child was to be seen eating dirt or a bug by one of the see something say something zombies? Heck, CPS would be all over it and take your kids away!!!

And there is a lot more just in the environment now; pesticides, prescription medication residue, radiation and all that goody goody stuff. All the crap we have been ‘disposing’ of is still there, just out of sight. Being at the top of the food chain it all accumulates in what we eat and concentrates in us. We truly are doomed or need to adapt and evolve.

The bugs have evolved also. My dad was an ENT (Ear Nose and Throat) surgeon and knew back in the… I’ll say late 60’s early 70’s that we were using too many antibiotics. Before that he would do the usual and prescribe penicillin then amoxicillin... to get the bug. He was very cautious about prescribing anything after that. Are there bugs around that we have no cure for, you betcha and WE created them.

Does this mean I lock myself away when the flue is going around or do I get a shot? Well, NO vaccine for sure, those are worse than the flue itself. At least in what I have discovered, your mileage may vary. I do tend to be a homebody anyway, rather be home than just about anywhere… Except for Buxton, NC. I get enough exposure to what is going around from all the folks at work who have children and from shopping. I play outside in the yard or garden, I have a lab puppy who helps my immune system, I try to eat as basic as I can meaning no processed foods, try to do what I can to minimize exposure to crap we have put in the environment but there is no way around consuming a certain amount of it. Even the most organic practices you are susceptible to what falls in the rain or blown in by the wind. Folks are more prone to sickness now due to all these factors and there is almost nothing we can do.

Okokok, I was going to go off on MonSatan but best stop.


----------



## prairie (Jun 11, 2011)

partdeux said:


> I'm absolutely convinced vaccinations by themselves cause issues, but even more importantly, they never allow the immune system to properly develop and "mature".


This and what cybergranny said. A child's immune system isn't fully developed until the age of 2 and before that happens we bombard their system with preservatives and other crap from vaccines that destroy their gut. Then we follow up with toxic food to finish the job.

A look at the Amish community shows low incidence of autism and immune system problems. Dr. Eisenstein practices in Chicago and has treated over 30,000 patients with no vaccinations and he claims not one case of autism.

Something is destroying this generation's immune systems very early on in their life and way before lack of exposure to germs.


----------

